# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Demokracia dhe Etika

## Apolloni31

Demokracia është një sistem qeverisës, apo një regjim, në të cilin aplikohet një vendimarje kolektive e kontrolluar nga populli, dhe ku garantohet barazia e të drejtave në ushtrimin e këtij kontrolli. Demokracia nuk lidhet vetëm me shtetin i cili është një organizatë e stërmadhe dhe gjithë përfshirëse. Ajo përfshin të gjitha sferat e jetës shoqërore ndaj ajo ka vlerë në një shoqëri në të cilën funksionon dhe mbrohet liria individuale, ku sundon pluralizmi politik, ku vendos shumica dhe respektohet pakica.
Rendi demokratik është rendi i etikës, vetë etika merret me qëllimin e jetës me kuptimin e saj me të mirën supreme, Sartri ka theksuar se: “_Nuk mund të ekzistoj asnjë etikë nëse nuk propozohet asnjë koncept lirie”                           _  
Etika në përgjithësi ka të bëjë me marëdhëniet me të tjerët, ndërsa morali lidhet thelbësisht me zërin e ndërgjegjes në marëdhënie me veten. Parimi themelor i etikës është mos cënimi i tjetrit, të jetosh jetën në një mënyrë të drejtë është një problem etik, pra etika na shërben për të jetuar mirë.
	Etika demokratike lidhet më së shumti me respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut, me respektimin e minoriteteve me garantimin e dinjitetit ekonomik me krijimin e kushteve të shprehjes fetare, por më së shumti me mardhëniet e qytetarve me ligjin. Demokraci do të  thotë një shoqëri e hapur e cila karakterizohet nga kokurenca e lirë e ideve dhe e iniciativës, këto të fundit e kanë të pa mundur të funksionoin pa ekzistencën e një sfondi kulturor rregullues.Etika kryesore në demokraci është etika e komunitetit. Sfida e vërtet është të dallohet një komunikim që është në gjëndje të emancipoj dhe të na çliroj nga një komunikm i bazuar tek aftësia dhe shtirja.
	Autoriteti moral është produktë i ligjitimitetit, ky i fundit është kushtë themelor për efiktivitetin e qeverisjes gjë që sjell mirëbesim.

----------


## chino

> Demokracia është një sistem qeverisës, apo një regjim, në të cilin aplikohet një vendimarje kolektive e kontrolluar nga populli, dhe ku garantohet barazia e të drejtave në ushtrimin e këtij kontrolli. Demokracia nuk lidhet vetëm me shtetin i cili është një organizatë e stërmadhe dhe gjithë përfshirëse. Ajo përfshin të gjitha sferat e jetës shoqërore ndaj ajo ka vlerë në një shoqëri në të cilën funksionon dhe mbrohet liria individuale, ku sundon pluralizmi politik, ku vendos shumica dhe respektohet pakica.
> Rendi demokratik është rendi i etikës, vetë etika merret me qëllimin e jetës me kuptimin e saj me të mirën supreme, Sartri ka theksuar se: “_Nuk mund të ekzistoj asnjë etikë nëse nuk propozohet asnjë koncept lirie”_  
> Etika në përgjithësi ka të bëjë me marëdhëniet me të tjerët, ndërsa morali lidhet thelbësisht me zërin e ndërgjegjes në marëdhënie me veten. Parimi themelor i etikës është mos cënimi i tjetrit, të jetosh jetën në një mënyrë të drejtë është një problem etik, pra etika na shërben për të jetuar mirë.
> Etika demokratike lidhet më së shumti me respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut, me respektimin e minoriteteve me garantimin e dinjitetit ekonomik me krijimin e kushteve të shprehjes fetare, por më së shumti me mardhëniet e qytetarve me ligjin. Demokraci do të  thotë një shoqëri e hapur e cila karakterizohet nga kokurenca e lirë e ideve dhe e iniciativës, këto të fundit e kanë të pa mundur të funksionoin pa ekzistencën e një sfondi kulturor rregullues.Etika kryesore në demokraci është etika e komunitetit. Sfida e vërtet është të dallohet një komunikim që është në gjëndje të emancipoj dhe të na çliroj nga një komunikm i bazuar tek aftësia dhe shtirja.
> 	Autoriteti moral është produktë i ligjitimitetit, ky i fundit është kushtë themelor për efiktivitetin e qeverisjes gjë që sjell mirëbesim.


Eshte mjeshteri te kuptosh qarte relacionin ne te cilen qendron demokracia me etiken dhe anasjelltas. Disa ligje demokratike shpesh me bejne te pyes veten: A eshte etika ajo qe furnizon demokraticine me norma (vlera), apo demokracia ajo qe prodhon norma, te cilat pastaj me kohen sipermirren nga etika? 

Shembull: Ne Perendim para jo me shume se 30 viteve homoseksualiteti ishte nje praktike e refuzuar nga shoqeria, dhe nuk kishte ate trajtim qe ka sot nga ligji. Nuk ishte i ndaluar me ligj, por ishte i papershtatshem me vlerat morale dhe etike te shoqerise. Kurse sot kjo ceshtje ka pesuar nje ndryshim rrenjesor. Homoseksualiteti sot gezon nje akceptance te larte ne tere shoqerine. Martesat homo jane te lejuara ligjshmerisht, femijet e "dalur" nga keto martesa jane sipas ligjeve te barabarte me ata te martesave heterogjene. Thene shkurt: homoseksualiteti para 30 viteve ishte nje praktike (nuk dua ta perdor fjalen "vlere" ne kete aspekt) e padeshiruar si nga etika e morali ashtu edhe nga demokracia. Kurse sot kjo gje ka ndryshuar fare ne te kunderten. Sa qe gjobitesh me shuma te larta parashe, nese si pronar i nje firme e refuzon punesimin e nje punemarresi me arsyetimin se ai/ajo eshte homoseksuale. 

Nga ky shembull kthehem tek pyetja qe bera ne fillim: Kush e prodhoi kete "vlere"? Ishte ligji ai qe i "urdheroi" etikes e moralit kete "vlere", apo doli kjo nga shoqeria (etika e morali), u perhap aq shume dhe u be dikur pjese "e respektueshme" e shoqerise? 

Qe demokracia i jep vetes te drejten per te prodhuar norma te reja, kete e kuptojme nese lexojme Kushtetuten e ndonje shteti perendimor dhe i krahasojme vlerat e reglementuara aty me vlerat faktike te shoqerise perkatese ne kohen e hartimit te Kushtetutes. Marrim shembull Gjermanine, kushtetuten e saj, te hartuar ne 1955-61. Ne kete kohe ne shoqerine gjermane (ne individet e saj, bartesit e vlerave/normave etike e morale) nuk ekzistonte nje mori e vlerave, te cilat kushtetuta ia urdheroi kesaj shoqerie ne kete kohe. Sa nga gjermanet ne kete kohe mund te kete pranuar te Drejtat e Njerut qe i futi kushtetuta ne fuqi? As nje pakice minimale. Eshte e pamundur qe shumica e gjermaneve ne kete kohe ta kene pare si moralisht dhe etikisht te drejte cdo vlere te permbajtur ne te gjitha te Drejtat e Njeriut qe futi ne force kushtetuta. Apo edhe ne dispozitat tjera te saja. Keshtu qe kemi shembullin qe kushtetuta urdheron norma dhe e fute moszbatimin e tyre ne sanksione. Pra ligji prodhues i vlerave morale dhe etike. Apo ligji si "trup i huaj" per sistemin e vlerave morale dhe etike te vendit. Ligji si mospasqyrues i vlerave te vendit. Kjo me fascinon. Ne rastin e gjermaneve, nuk e can kush koken shume. Por keso raste kemi edhe ne ne Shqiperi/Kosove. Edhe dy kushtetutat tona permbajne vlera qe nuk jane pasqyrim i vlerave te (shumices se) qytetareve (etikes dhe moralit te tyre). Nisur nga kjo, demokracia nuk paraqet nje "vendimmarrje kolektive te kontrolluar nga populli", por me teper nje sistem qe prodhon vlera te panjohura ndonjehere per popullin.

.

----------


## Apolloni31

> Nisur nga kjo, demokracia nuk paraqet nje "vendimmarrje kolektive te kontrolluar nga populli", por me teper nje sistem qe prodhon vlera te panjohura ndonjehere per popullin.
> 
> .



Jam dakort me ty miku im, por kisha nje rezerve per perkufizimin ne parim,
pasi nga vete termi *Demokraci*, pra pushtet i popullit, "qeverisje e popullit" pra nje trajte e sundimit politik ku qeverise shumica e popullit me ane te te zgjedhurve te vete, prandaj ne parim eshte vendimmarrje kolektive e kontrolluar nga populli, ndersa ne raste te vecanta ashtu sic permende edhe ti nuk perbene te njejtin fenomen.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Albo

> Etika në përgjithësi ka të bëjë me marëdhëniet me të tjerët, ndërsa morali lidhet thelbësisht me zërin e ndërgjegjes në marëdhënie me veten. Parimi themelor i etikës është mos cënimi i tjetrit, të jetosh jetën në një mënyrë të drejtë është një problem etik, pra etika na shërben për të jetuar mirë.


Etika eshte nje fjale jo konkrete qe perdoret nga humanistet qe duan ta zhveshin njeriun nga dhurata hyjnore e lirise qe nuk e merr nga shoqeria dhe as nuk e meson por e merr si dhurate me lindjen nga Krijuesi. Krijuesi, Zoti, i dha njeriut Vullnetin e Lire, qe e kthen individin e thjeshte ne person, nje njeri me personalitet, nje njeri me te drejten per te levruar lirine e tij.

Pare nga ky kontekst, eshte pikerisht kjo qe e vecon demokracine amerikane nga demokracite evropiane dhe nga te gjitha demokracite e njerezimit. Ne deklaraten e pavaresise, Thomas Jeffereson artikulon bindjen se:




> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.





> I mbajme keto te verteta si te vetedallueshme, qe te gjithe njerezit jane krijuar te barabarte, dhe u jane dhuruar nga Krijuesi i tyre disa te Drejta te patjetersueshme, qe mes tyre jane dhe Jeta, Liria dhe Kerkimi i Lumturise.


Ne kohen e tij, ky dokument i Jeffersonit u prit me tallje dhe percmime nga kolonizatoret evropiane qe mbronin bindjen tjeter, bindjen se vetem monarket i gezonin dhe trashegonin ato te drejtat hyjnore qe Jeffersoni zinte ne goje.

Eshte kjo arsyeja perse demokracia si sistem eshte mirepritur dhe ndertuar me sukses ne ato popuj te botes qe kane nje tradite te krishtere, dhe eshte refuzuar nga popujt e tjere te botes qe nuk kane nje tradite te krishtere. Ne thelb te dallimit eshte pikerisht respektimi i jetes dhe lirise se cdo njeriu si te shenjte.

Albo

----------


## Erlebnisse

Eshte perhere bukur te flasesh per demokracine, edhe se mendoj se s'mund te permblidhet ne nje hartim me 5 fjale. Pastaj sa per lidhjen me etiken, mendoj se ku ka njerez, cfare do lloj rregjimi apo sistemi qeveritar te kete, komunizem, socializem, demokraci, autarki, monarki e me rradhe ekziston edhe etika... Etika ka te beje me sjelljen apo me menyrat e mira, te keqija, neutrale etj etj: Nuk mendoj se eshte dicka e vecante qe lidhet me Demokracine.

Demokracia ka karakteristikat e saj e dakort jam qe bazohet mbi te drejtat e lirite themelore te njeriut, mbi zbatimin e ligjeve e te kushtezimeve te te qenurit qytetar i nje shteti te caktuar... Etika eshte teme me vete, qe do e fusja me teper ne drektim filozofie e ne drejtim teorik se sa specifik ne krahasim me Demokracine.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Pare nga ky kontekst, eshte pikerisht kjo qe e vecon demokracine amerikane nga demokracite evropiane dhe nga te gjitha demokracite e njerezimit. Ne deklaraten e pavaresise, Thomas Jeffereson artikulon bindjen se:...


Nuk mendoj se ndryshon Demokracia, por ndryshon politika e retorikes amerikane neper diskutime. Ne fakt vihet re qe tek shkrimi tek Dollari "In God we trust"... apo ne shumicat e diskutimeve qe bente Bushi, qe fliste perhere ne emer te Hyjit, ne emer te zotit; jo sikur vendimet merreshin prej tij e qeveritareve amerikane ne pergjithesi, por sikur ishin te domosdoshme sepse vinin nga larte, dmth edhe zotit i dukeshin si te domosdoshme :ngerdheshje: 

Me fjale te tjera per te afruar popullin (qe eshte budalla), perdorin fraza me fryme atdhetare, ose kur nuk del kjo me fryme Hyjnore: Keshtu populli eshte i detyruar te pranoje nje lloj vendimi apo t'i duket shume i drejte perderisa ta mbushin mendjen me kaq dinakeri. Nuk mendoj se Demokracia amerikane eshte me e mire se ajo Evropiane, thjeshte ndryshon menyra e qeverisjes e sidomos politikat ekonomike, duke i bere amerikanet me te ashper per arritjen e qellimeve duke iu drejtuar cdo lloj mjeti per t'i arritur ato, sikurse ne kete rast edhe thirrjeve Hyjnore.

----------


## E=mc²

> Etika eshte nje fjale jo konkrete qe perdoret nga humanistet qe duan ta zhveshin njeriun nga dhurata hyjnore e lirise qe nuk e merr nga shoqeria dhe as nuk e meson por e merr si dhurate me lindjen nga Krijuesi. Krijuesi, Zoti, i dha njeriut Vullnetin e Lire, qe e kthen individin e thjeshte ne person, nje njeri me personalitet, nje njeri me te drejten per te levruar lirine e tij.


Ne shum ceshtje i lidh gjerat me Zotin...

Kuptimi i fjales ETIK:

Nje varg rregullash a menyrash te caktuara; sipas te cilave sillen njerezit ne shoqeri, rregullat e jashtme ne marredheniet me te tjeret. Etikete socialiste. Etikete borgjeze. Etikete oborrtare. Etikete zyrtare. Etiketa e miresjelljes. Flet me etikete. E kerkon etiketa. Po ashtu kemi dhe ETIK figurative qe ne te shumten e rasteve perdoren nga filozofe. Shkenca qe studion moralin, karakterin klasor e historik te tij, normat e sjelljes se njerezve si nje nga format e ndergjegjes shoqerore, detyrat e tyre kundrejt njeri-tjetrit, kundrejt shoqerise, atdheut, shtetit etj. Etika marksiste (materialiste, komuniste). Etika idealiste.

Shum po i ngaterojme kuptimet e fjaleve, kuptimi i fjales DEMOKRACI:

Regjim a sistem politik, ku pushteti ushtrohet nga populli drejtperdrejt ose nepermjet organeve te zgjedhura, ku shtetasit gezojne liri e te drejta te barabarta; shtet ose vend qe ka kete regjim a kete organizim politik. Demokraci socialiste tipi me i larte i demokracise, forme e diktatures se proletariatit, ku pushtetin e ka ne dore populli punonjes me klasen punetore ne krye dhe udheheq partia e saj, ku masat e gjera punonjese marrin pjese drejtperdrejt ne qeverisjen e vendit, ne drejtimin e ekonomise, ne hartimin e diskutimin e planeve ekonomike e te ligjeve, kontrollojne veprimtarine e organeve te pushtetit etj. Demokracia proletare. Demokraci popullore forme e diktatures se proletariatit ne periudhen e kalimit nga kapitalizmi ne socializem, demokraci e masave te gjera te popullit. Demokraci borgjeze forme e diktatures se borgjezise, ku te drejtat e lirite e shpallura kane karakter formal dhe nuk garantohen e nuk vihen ne jete per masat e gjera te popullit. Menyre drejtimi a organizimi ne jeten e nje kolektivi, te nje partie etj., qe siguron pjesemarrjen aktive dhe ndikimin vendimtar te te gjithe anetareve ne veprimtarine shoqerore e ne ecurine e puneve; e drejta dhe mundesia qe u jepen anetareve te nje kolektivi a tere popullit per te thene fjalen lirisht per te gjitha ceshtjet politike, shoqerore etj. Demokracia e brendshme e partise. Demokracia e masave. Demokracia ne shkolle (ne familje).

P.s Shpresoje te kem qene i qarte. Diskutim te kendshem dhe shpresoje mos ti ndryshoni me kuptimin fjaleve, pasi humbet bukuria e debatit duke devijuar dhe duke u hedhur nga nje dege ne nje dege tjeter.

----------


## chakra

E dini si eshte kjo puna e demokracise?M'u kujtua nje thenie filozofike qe kam lexuar diku.

Demokracia eshte te vesh 4 ujq dhe nje dele,te votojne per te njejtin ushqim.


Per sa i perket etikes.Nese demokracia bazohet ne etike,nuk eshte me demokraci.

Nga ana tjeter.Nese etika bazohet ne demokraci,ketu ia futa kot.Raporti demokraci-etike,eshte nje rruge pa koke,sepse ai ushqimi qe permenda me pare,nuk njeh fare ceshtje etike.

That's all.

----------


## E=mc²

> Per sa i perket etikes.Nese demokracia bazohet ne etike,nuk eshte me demokraci.


Ku mund te gjeje pershtatje Demokracia ?

----------


## chakra

> Ku mund te gjeje pershtatje Demokracia ?


Eshte utopi,i dashur,demokracia!Nuk pershtatet askund.Nje gje qe per mua eshte demokratike,ty te shkel te drejten e jeteses,e anasjelltas.Nuk ka demokraci,perderisa egzistojne klasa e rende.Ti mund te jesh dele,une ujk.Te njejtin ushqim duam?Flas me shembuj ketu.

----------


## E=mc²

> Eshte utopi,i dashur,demokracia!Nuk pershtatet askund.Nje gje qe per mua eshte demokratike,ty te shkel te drejten e jeteses,e anasjelltas.Nuk ka demokraci,perderisa egzistojne klasa e rende.Ti mund te jesh dele,une ujk.Te njejtin ushqim duam?Flas me shembuj ketu.


Mos do te thuash "Homo homini lupus est" apo "Lupus est homo homin"  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apolloni31

> Eshte utopi,i dashur,demokracia!Nuk pershtatet askund.Nje gje qe per mua eshte demokratike,ty te shkel te drejten e jeteses,e anasjelltas.Nuk ka demokraci,perderisa egzistojne klasa e rende.Ti mund te jesh dele,une ujk.Te njejtin ushqim duam?Flas me shembuj ketu.



Demokracia nuk eshte utopi Charka, dhe pershtatet gjithe andej ne aspektin individual ashtu dhe ne ate shoqerore, perderisa demokracia apo klasa liberale mbeshtet individin, nuk mund te kerkosh barazi dhe normal qe krijohet klasa e rende, ku nga ujk mund te kthehesh dele dhe anasjelltas.

Ndersa etika qe te kthehemi tek tema, si emertim perdoret ne cdo sistem apo teori vlerash morale dhe parimore. Por ne nje sistem monopartiak etika si koncept eshte e imponuar pasi vete sistemi te dikton ty se cfare eshte e mire apo e keqe, se kjo eshte nje nga ceshtjet e shumta qe shoqeron etiken ne perkufizim.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Ne shum ceshtje i lidh gjerat me Zotin...
> 
> Kuptimi i fjales ETIK:
> 
> Nje varg rregullash a menyrash te caktuara; sipas te cilave sillen njerezit ne shoqeri, rregullat e jashtme ne marredheniet me te tjeret. Etikete socialiste. Etikete borgjeze. Etikete oborrtare. Etikete zyrtare. Etiketa e miresjelljes. Flet me etikete. E kerkon etiketa. Po ashtu kemi dhe ETIK figurative qe ne te shumten e rasteve perdoren nga filozofe. Shkenca qe studion moralin, karakterin klasor e historik te tij, normat e sjelljes se njerezve si nje nga format e ndergjegjes shoqerore, detyrat e tyre kundrejt njeri-tjetrit, kundrejt shoqerise, atdheut, shtetit etj. Etika marksiste (materialiste, komuniste). Etika idealiste.
> 
> Shum po i ngaterojme kuptimet e fjaleve, kuptimi i fjales DEMOKRACI:
> 
> Regjim a sistem politik, ku pushteti ushtrohet nga populli drejtperdrejt ose nepermjet organeve te zgjedhura, ku shtetasit gezojne liri e te drejta te barabarta; shtet ose vend qe ka kete regjim a kete organizim politik. Demokraci socialiste tipi me i larte i demokracise, forme e diktatures se proletariatit, ku pushtetin e ka ne dore populli punonjes me klasen punetore ne krye dhe udheheq partia e saj, ku masat e gjera punonjese marrin pjese drejtperdrejt ne qeverisjen e vendit, ne drejtimin e ekonomise, ne hartimin e diskutimin e planeve ekonomike e te ligjeve, kontrollojne veprimtarine e organeve te pushtetit etj. Demokracia proletare. Demokraci popullore forme e diktatures se proletariatit ne periudhen e kalimit nga kapitalizmi ne socializem, demokraci e masave te gjera te popullit. Demokraci borgjeze forme e diktatures se borgjezise, ku te drejtat e lirite e shpallura kane karakter formal dhe nuk garantohen e nuk vihen ne jete per masat e gjera te popullit. Menyre drejtimi a organizimi ne jeten e nje kolektivi, te nje partie etj., qe siguron pjesemarrjen aktive dhe ndikimin vendimtar te te gjithe anetareve ne veprimtarine shoqerore e ne ecurine e puneve; e drejta dhe mundesia qe u jepen anetareve te nje kolektivi a tere popullit per te thene fjalen lirisht per te gjitha ceshtjet politike, shoqerore etj. Demokracia e brendshme e partise. Demokracia e masave. Demokracia ne shkolle (ne familje).
> ...



Nuk mund te kete me perpikmeri se kaq..:-)

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Eshte utopi,i dashur,demokracia!Nuk pershtatet askund.*Nje gje qe per mua eshte demokratike*,ty te shkel te drejten e jeteses,e anasjelltas.Nuk ka demokraci,perderisa egzistojne klasa e rende.Ti mund te jesh dele,une ujk.Te njejtin ushqim duam?Flas me shembuj ketu.


Democrazia ate synon qe te te realizoje ty si individ perpara; kot nuk ndahet nga Komunizmi, ku teorikisht ka "te drejta te barabarta" e lufte klasash... 
Prandaj nuk qenka kaq shume _Utopi_, perderisa ti paske vene re dicka demokratike... sado qe s'eshte edhe per tjetrin e njejta gje. (Shembull: Ne jemi te gjithe individe=jemi te gjithe persona, por sepse nuk ngjajme me njeri-tjetrin apo ndryshojme ne intelekt, shkollim, edukate, bukuri etj etj me rradhe, nuk do te thote qe ndahemi ne qenie te ndryshme, sikurse nuk do te thote qe te qenurit person human eshte utopi apo e parealizueshme).

----------

